
Show HN: Make Your Own Custom Map Chart of World, Europe, United States and More - whiplashoo
http://mapchart.net/
======
CatsoCatsoCatso
Really nice application, very clear and easy to use. My only gripe is that the
homepage is a little unpolished, the selections jig about on the page as I
hover over the different choices.

Is there any chance we'd be able to get these maps to download as SVG?

